# Minecraft Bukkit Plugin - Inventory wiederherstellung?



## Fl4sh1 (25. Aug 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich bin seit kurzen dran ein Capture the flag plugin zu entwickeln ,habe da nur ein mega Problem.
Ich möchte das wenn der Minecraft-spieler gekillt wurde ,das sich danach sein inventory wiederherstellt ,
so wie es vor dem Tod war.

Hier mal ein kleinen einblick wo es rein soll!


```
@EventHandler
     public void event (PlayerDeathEvent event ) {
			Player player = event.getEntity().getPlayer();
			Player killer = event.getEntity().getKiller();
		    this.getServer().broadcastMessage(ChatColor.GOLD + player.getKiller().getDisplayName() +  ChatColor.AQUA + " hat " + ChatColor.GOLD + player.getDisplayName() + ChatColor.AQUA + " mit einem " + ChatColor.GOLD + killer.getItemInHand().getType() + ChatColor.AQUA + " gekillt!" );
		    killer.sendMessage(ChatColor.GRAY + "Feind Eliminiert  +100");
		    killer.giveExp(100);
		    event.getEntity().sendMessage(ChatColor.RED + "Du wurdest gekillt von: " + ChatColor.BLUE + event.getEntity().getKiller().getDisplayName());
        }
```



Es wäre schön wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!

Grüße Fl4sh


----------



## Network (25. Aug 2012)

Und da kamst du auf die Idee es ins Javaforum zu schreiben? Auch wenn ich nicht zu 100% bezweifeln würde, dass sich irgendwe hier auskennt sind die Chancen für eine Antwort viel geringer als wenn du direkt im richtigen Forum fragen würdest 
Plugin Development | Bukkit Forums


----------



## Fl4sh1 (25. Aug 2012)

Naja vielleicht kennt sich ja trotzdem einer damit aus.
Ich warte nun ein bisschen und wenn nichts kommt ,schreib ich es dortrein!

Grüße Fl4sh1


----------

